# Picture



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

There were two travelling together, however they were separated enough that I couldn't get them both in the frame.

Blacksmith Fork Canyon Friday, March 13, 2009.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice pic, looks pretty close, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Did you put the hurt on em?


----------

